# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  Water bladder or water barrel in bug-out bag?

## 3Philip

What's the best way to carry water in a bug-out bag? This is possible, for example, by carrying a water bladder in my backpack.

Or I could, for example, carry a fairly sturdy plastic barrel with screw-lid of three to eight liters, in my bug-out bag.

That barrel can also be used for other applications. Eg for washing my body, food and clothing. Or for protecting food from mice and insects, or for keeping delicate equipment and clothing dry, or as a float for emergency swimming, etc.

I can fill that plastic barrel in my bug-out bag with an emergency radio, road maps, mouth masks, etc.

At the place where I set up my lightweight tent during an evacuation, I could possibly fill that barrel with filtered water from a ditch or pond. or with water that I get from a nearby farm, etc.

What do you think of those two options: water bladder or plastic barrel of three to eight liters? These two options each have their advantages and disadvantages.

Do you know other methods of carrying water in a bug-out situation?

This bug-out situation probably will be an evacuation on foot by one person with a backpack, in a cold climate. Thanks in advance for all your comments.

----------


## crashdive123

It sounds as though you are planning on a vehicle for bugging out.  If so, carry as much as you can.

----------


## kyratshooter

That last sentence says 1 person, on foot, with a backpack, in cold weather!

So I take it that this is a newbie that has never humped a pack for any distance since he is talking about toting 7-18 pounds of water, along with the other necessities of a starving, ragged refugee.

I would have expected any thoughts left of the glorious "bug out" in the mind of any survivor should have been erased by the recent imposition by the government of a "lockdown" at the first sign of a potentially widespread disaster.  

Stay at home was the name of the game with possible fines and forced detention for "quarantine" a real possibility.  In many areas people were being stopped and had to show good reason to be on the streets.  

The governor of my state attempted to close the state borders and force quarantine on travelers entering the state before the Supreme Court shot that idea down.  He actually issued the X-order and the court blocked it.  It is the kind of thing that happens when you elect a governor that has never read the Constitution.  

In a real SHTF situation you probably aren't going anywhere by foot or by vehicle.

----------


## Rick

I guess my first question would be can you give us an age range for you? I'm curious as to about how old you are?

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

There used to be a computer game called "The Oregon Trail".  I don't know how accurate the scenarios were but they sure made for practicing good planning.

Alan

----------


## 3Philip

> I guess my first question would be can you give us an age range for you? I'm curious as to about how old you are?


I appreciatie the hospitality on your interesting forum. I understand that you would like to know, but I would rather not answer it. Sorry.

----------


## 3Philip

> There used to be a computer game called "The Oregon Trail".  I don't know how accurate the scenarios were but they sure made for practicing good planning.


Thanks. I'll take a look at it.

----------


## 3Philip

> In a real SHTF situation you probably aren't going anywhere by foot or by vehicle.


Bugging in will definitely be my first choice in the event of a disaster.

----------


## crashdive123

When we ask questions about relative age or location we are not looking for specifics, but rather enough info in order to thoughtfully and thoroughly answer questions.  Age range is not looking for detailed personal information.  Pre-teen, teen, 30's, 80's will all yield different answers that are designed to help you.  Questions like that are not prying......just trying to help us help you.

----------


## 3Philip

> It sounds as though you are planning on a vehicle for bugging out.  If so, carry as much as you can.


I might use a vehicle, but this thread is about bugging out on foot.

----------


## 3Philip

> Age range is not looking for detailed personal information.


I am an adult male with an average build and physical condition.

----------


## Rick

Perfect. That helps. Thanks. Now, a little about your background. Were you raised in the city or the country?

----------


## 3Philip

I could carry a sturdy 3 liter plastic barrel in my backpack, for water storage in a camping spot. And I can fill that barrel with road maps, emergency radio, dry socks etc., while hiking.

In addition, I could bring two soft water bladders, to carry water in, while hiking. And with those bladders and my filter I could rig an efficient, closed water filter installation in my tent IMO. 

That can prevent the risk of wetting my sleeping bag by falling water bottles. Temperatures can go down to minus 4 degrees Fahrenheit here. 

By using gravity filtering, I do not have to press the water bags. That can prevent them from wear and tear. Those water bags could each hold one or two liters.

I am considering not to bring a drinking tube, to save weight and volume.

----------


## Rick

The closed water filter system in your tent should work just fine. I particularly like not carrying the drinking tube to save weight. That's a great idea.

----------


## 3Philip

> Were you raised in the city or the country?


In the countryside.

----------


## crashdive123

Sounds as though you have the water pretty well thought out.  For me..........I don't envision a scenario where I will be bugging out on foot for any length of time.  My truck always has an ample supply of water in it (I live in a warm climate).  When I hike, I carry about a quart of water with me and the means to purify more if needed.

----------


## chiggersngrits

Why not just put a bladder in your barrel.

----------


## 3Philip

> I don't envision a scenario where I will be bugging out on foot for any length of time. My truck always has an ample supply of water in it (I live in a warm climate).


Your car might break down or be stolen during a disaster. Or the gasoline can be stolen, etc. Do you have a plan B and C?

----------


## 3Philip

> Why not just put a bladder in your barrel.


Thanks. That could be interesting, if I don't need the total water volume of both. It could protect the bladder form tearing, if it is filled with water.

If the bladder will tear, I will still have the barrel as a backup water container, that can be cleaned on the inside easily.

----------


## crashdive123

> Your car might break down or be stolen during a disaster. Or the gasoline can be stolen, etc. Do you have a plan B and C?


Yes.....................

----------


## Rick

Using the barrel will protect whatever is inside from bears. So that's certainly a plus. That would protect your radio anyway.

----------


## VnVet

Although we moved here to enjoy the beauty and solitude, we live where most would consider a BOL. 

IMO and for a few reasons, kyratshooter's  "In a real SHTF situation you probably aren't going anywhere by foot or by vehicle."

----------


## Deimos

If I have to face a SHTF situation, I'm buggin in and I will leave my house only for tending to my garden, and for hunting and fishing in the nearby forest, along with my neigbours. We are country people, after all.

----------


## VnVet

We will also be bugging in. We have shelter, food, water and a wood stove for winter heat.

----------


## Deimos

> We will also be bugging in. We have shelter, food, water and a wood stove for winter heat.


To be fair, I would also bug out if I lived at a bigger city, away from natural resources. But here I just need to walk 30 minutes and I'm into the woods looking at a massive river. When my dad's grandparents came from Germany, they survived for the first few months just hunting, fishing and gathering and trading. My mom's grandparents came from a diferent part of Germany, and they mostly selled wood and charcoal for the fisrt months. Then the first crops came, the families met at a local bar, a daugther and a son likekd each other and the rest is history. I have no reason to bug out. I'm at work rigth now and this is my window, I can see the edge of the forest rigth there besides the parking lot.anexar ja.jpg

----------


## VnVet

> To be fair, I would also bug out if I lived at a bigger city, away from natural resources. But here I just need to walk 30 minutes and I'm into the woods looking at a massive river. When my dad's grandparents came from Germany, they survived for the first few months just hunting, fishing and gathering and trading. My mom's grandparents came from a diferent part of Germany, and they mostly selled wood and charcoal for the fisrt months. Then the first crops came, the families met at a local bar, a daugther and a son likekd each other and the rest is history. I have no reason to bug out. I'm at work rigth now and this is my window, I can see the edge of the forest rigth there besides the parking lot.


For long term survival, it would take a huge BOB. 

Here is our place:
home.jpg
Same as you, we have no need to bug out. Here, the forest surrounds us. Our neighbors have 4 legs or slither on the ground. 
We are over 20 miles from the nearest town with under 9K population. 
To be honest, it wasn't chosen as a BOL as we both love its peacefulness and beauty.

----------

